# Santa Teresa NM border to Acapulco



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, we are getting so close - about 6 weeks before our move. We are crossing at Santa Teresa, Chihuahua and driving to Acapulco. Santa Teresa is said to be a crossing with much lighter traffic and we can avoid navigating thru Juarez. We have already been in touch with them and sent ahead our car/trailer paperwork.
We head next week hopefully back to the Mex consulate in San Francisco to get the menaje de casa (I know the name has changed) for the duty free household goods approved. 

Anyway I used punto a punto for driving directions to Acapulco (we know how to get the rest of the way), and it says it's a 22 hour drive. This means we have to spend one nite for sure on the road, and it looks like if we crossed at first light we could get to Zacatecas in about 10 hours. Does anyone have a safe hotel/motel that takes a dog recommendation? Or should I be looking at a safe place maybe just 6-8 hours in case we get delayed? I appreciate any input. I did try searching the forum but didn't find much for Santa Teresa, but I do see people recommending safe places to stay and also to avoid. Thank you all for this forum!:clap2:


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't doubt punta a punta times as pretty good but Juarez to Zacatecas is about 800mi(1258km) and my atlas lists at almost 15hrs. I would not do this with having also to cross the border which will take more time than you think and possible that what you will need doesn't open till 9AM at smaller crossings. In fact if any chance that you will cross on a Sunday, make sure immigration/banjercito is open at all. We were once sent to another crossing because smaller crossing limited on Sundays.
Not sure of your route but probably through/around Durango which may be a better 1st night target. I guess you could be going the Torreon route. Durango is some 310km(about 190mi) and on my Atlas about 4hrs less than Zacatecas. Torreon, if that the route, is 390km(about 240mi) and again by my Atlas 5hrs short of Zacatecas. I don't know either city but I will steal RVGringo's normal answer and suggest looking into "no tell motels". These take dogs, are very secure and include a closed parking area. You do need eat & walk dogs upfront because once you are in, you are in.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> I don't doubt punta a punta times as pretty good but Juarez to Zacatecas is about 800mi(1258km) and my atlas lists at almost 15hrs. I would not do this with having also to cross the border which will take more time than you think and possible that what you will need doesn't open till 9AM at smaller crossings. In fact if any chance that you will cross on a Sunday, make sure immigration/banjercito is open at all. We were once sent to another crossing because smaller crossing limited on Sundays.
> Not sure of your route but probably through/around Durango which may be a better 1st night target. I guess you could be going the Torreon route. Durango is some 310km(about 190mi) and on my Atlas about 4hrs less than Zacatecas. Torreon, if that the route, is 390km(about 240mi) and again by my Atlas 5hrs short of Zacatecas. I don't know either city but I will steal RVGringo's normal answer and suggest looking into "no tell motels". These take dogs, are very secure and include a closed parking area. You do need eat & walk dogs upfront because once you are in, you are in.


Thank you! This is exactly the kind of info I'm looking for! Yes we are going via Durango. Should I be asking RVGringo how to look for "no tell motels"? I knew I was probably not giving enough time at the border, altho' we were planning to hit it on a weekday, not a weekend.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

No Tell Motels are easy to spot. They usually have a banner hung on an outside wall advertising a low rate. Oh, and no windows looking out on the street.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

johnmex said:


> No Tell Motels are easy to spot. They usually have a banner hung on an outside wall advertising a low rate. Oh, and no windows looking out on the street.


....and those low rates usually specify a time limit, like 3 hours. Make sure they understand you want the place for the entire night.


----------

